# Störgeräusche bei neuem PC



## Teufelsbraten92 (7. Januar 2018)

*Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Hallo,

habe mir die Tage einen neuen PC zusammengebaut.
Leider muss ich feststellen, dass meine angeschlossenen Boxen seither bei sehr hohen Lautstärken im "Leerlauf" Störgeräusche von sich geben.
Habe die Bose Companion 50 angeschlossen. Diese verfügen über ein Lautstärkerad. Je lauter ich hier regel, desto stärker werden die Geräusche (unabhängig von der in Windows eingestellten Lautstärke)
Sie treten auch bei Mute in Windows weiterhin auf.
An meinem alten PC hatte ich nie solche Probleme. An anderen Geräten als dem PC ist auch aus den Lautsprechern nichts zu hören.
Seltsamerweise höre ich über mein Headset bei voller Lautstärke aber keine Geräusche am PC.

Gehäuse: Be quiet Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power 600W
Board: AsRock Z370 Extreme 4

Woran kann das liegen?
SInd es die Boxen oder doch der PC?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Liegt am höheren Pegel der Boxen, dadurch wird das Rauschen mehr verstärkt. 

Sind die Boxen hinten am Board, oder vorne am Gehäuse angeschlossen?


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Es tritt sowohl vorne als auch hinten auf. Selbst wenn ich die Klinke rausstecke und nur leicht ans Metall des Audioausgangs halte, kommt es zu diesen Geräuschen. Beim Hochfahren des PCs variieren die Geräusche sehr stark.

Es ist aber nur bei mittleren bis hohen Lautstärken hörbar.
Geht dadurch irgendwas kaputt?


----------



## JackA (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

1.





> Habe die Bose Companion 50


Mein Beileid, wer BOSE kauft, ist selbst Schuld.
2. Nicht mal ne Soundkarte verbauen...
3. Nicht mal selbst informieren, das Thema kommt hier täglich paar mal und es gibt genug Beiträge im Youtube zum ansehen.
4. Steck die Lautsprecher an nen Smartphone oder Tablet und schau ob die Geräusche im Leerlauf immer noch sind. Wenn nicht, hast du klassische Systemgeräusche in den Lautsprechern.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

1. Ist ne super Anlage. Bin damit zufriedener als mit meiner alten von Teufel. Aber darum gehts nicht.
2. Wieso ?
Wofür, wenn das Board schon 7.1 hat und gut funktioniert.
3. Es gibt zig Beiträge. Aber alle variieren.
4. Hab ich. Dann hört man nix mehr. Nur wenn ich voll aufdrehe das "normale" Rauschen, welches bei jedem angeschlossenen Gerät vorkommt.
Muss also am PC liegen.
Beim Hochfahren stark variierendes Fiepen, im Leerlauf einigermaßen gleichbleibende Töne und beim Benchmark entstehen richtig helle Töne, sogar bei niedriger Lautstärke.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*



Teufelsbraten92 schrieb:


> 1. Ist ne super Anlage. Bin damit zufriedener als mit meiner alten von Teufel. Aber darum gehts nicht.
> 2. Wieso ?
> Wofür, wenn das Board schon 7.1 hat und gut funktioniert.
> 3. Es gibt zig Beiträge. Aber alle variieren.
> ...



Was er meint ist, dass durch schlechte isolierung oft Störgeräusche des Board zur Anlage geschliffen werden. z.B.: kann man bei manchen Systemen hören --> wie man seine Maus bewegt oder wie die Festplatte lädt.
Wenn du dir zu 100% sicher sein willst, dass solche Geräusche nicht mehr kommen sollen --> hilft eine USB Soundkarte.
Eine interne Soundkarte kann auch helfen, ich hatte aber schon Fälle wo dann ebenfalls Störgeräusche hörbar waren. (Erfolgsaussicht ca. 80%)


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Exakt, es ist egal wie gut der Onboard Chip ist, wenn er von Interferenzen gequält wird, dann bringt ihm seine eigene Performance wenig.
Ansehen, verstehen, externe Soundkarte/DAC kaufen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFBvvlebSmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen und das Video!!!

Also ich bin jetzt baff.
Da kauft man sich neue Hardware, welche auch nicht ganz billig ist und dann sowas.
Damit ich das richtig verstehe. Irgendwas in meinem System stört das Mainboard. Es könnte die Graka sein, aber auch das Netzteil oder auch was anderes.
Und die Fehlerursache zu finden erweist sich dann oft so schwierig, dass man lieber auf ne Soundkarte oder DAC zurückgreift?
Dann gehen mir aber alle Soundanschlüsse am Board sowohl vorne als auch hinten flöten...
Und eine interne Soundkarte kann dieses Phänomen beheben, muss es aber nicht.

Möchte da schon auf Nummer sicher gehen, da dies echt nervig ist.  
Also bleibt mir dann wohl oder übel nur die externe Soundkarte bzw. DAC zu kaufen.
Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe, ext. Soundkarte und DAC sind Synonyme?

Gibt es bei der Wahl irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte bzgl. Standards und Qualität ?
Suche im Netz ergibt welche für ~30€ oder eine Creative für ~60€

Creative Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1 USB: Creative Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1 USB - Soundkarten USB | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Behringer HD400 :Behringer HD400 Microhd 2 Channel Hum Destroyer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Und kann ich das alte System dann so lassen oder zerstört das irgendwann völlig den Onboardsound?


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Nein, der Onboard Sound wird ja nicht zerstört, nur gestört. Die Frequenzen kommen meistens von der Grafikkarte, je besser, desto mehr, darum treten die Probleme auch immer extremer auf. Also das Problem ist gleich gefunden, nur wie willst du es beheben? auf die Graka verzichten in Zukunft?
Die Creative Omni ist eine solide externe Soundkarte mit sehr vielen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und sogar eigenem Stereo Richtmikrofon. Leider gibts die Angebote nicht mehr, die gabs jetzt 2 Jahre für 55€ direkt bei Creative zu kaufen. Erst wenn man richtig dicke Hifi-Kopfhörer damit bedienen will, wirds etwas eng, nicht von der Lautstärke her, sondern der Klangqualität (diese wird nicht schlechter, sondern kitzeln potente KHVs dann noch mehr aus den Hifi-Kopfhörern)

Und ja, jede Soundkarte ist ein DAC, auch der Onboard. Es wird immer von digital zu analog gewandelt, unterschieden wird von Onboard, interne Soundkarte und externe Soundkarte/DAC. Z.B. hat die Creative G5 schon sehr gute Hardware verbaut, was kaum DACs bieten im gleichen Preisbereich.

Hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDbh7yDVFL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Die Graka ist noch im Rückgabezeitraum. Wird das denn bei jeder desselben Typs so sein oder ist das Zufall?
Liegt es also nur an der Stärke der Graka?

Die Omni sieht echt spitze aus und auch die beiden Mics gefallen mir sehr. Allerdings finden sich Unmengen von Problemen mit den Treibern seit Windows 10 in unzähligen Foren.
Fällt Dir alternativ eine ähnliche ext Soundkarte ein?


----------



## claster17 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*



Teufelsbraten92 schrieb:


> Die Graka ist noch im Rückgabezeitraum. Wird das denn bei jeder desselben Typs so sein oder ist das Zufall?
> Liegt es also nur an der Stärke der Graka?



Nicht nur die Grafikkarte ist ein riesiger Störsender, sondern vieles andere im PC auch. Das Problem wirst du erst durch eine dedizierte Soundkarte beheben können.

Selbst hiermit müsste das Rauschen schon besser, wenn nicht sogar komplett weg sein:
ASUS Xonar DGX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*



Teufelsbraten92 schrieb:


> Die Omni sieht echt spitze aus und auch  die beiden Mics gefallen mir sehr. Allerdings finden sich Unmengen von  Problemen mit den Treibern seit Windows 10 in unzähligen Foren.
> Fällt Dir alternativ eine ähnliche ext Soundkarte ein?


Ich habe selbst hier die Omni am laufen und es gibt keine Win10  Treiberprobleme und nutze die schon seit nem Jahr und habe jedes  Update/Firmware-Upgrade mitgemacht.
Die Leute, die Probleme haben, wissen nicht, was sie tun oder du liest Beiträge die 3+ Jahre alt sind...


Und wie ich schon sagte, es liegt nicht am Hersteller von der Grafikkarte! sondern unter Anderem an deren Leistung! wie claster17 schon sagt, kommen auch andere Störfaktoren hinzu, aber meistens bekommen Leute Probleme, wenn sie z.B. von ner extrem alten Graka auf ne GTX10xx z.B. switchen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Da kommst du wohl um eine externe Soundkarte nicht rum.
Oder aber du schließt deine Anlage über einen digitalen Ausgang an. Würde für die bose Plastebrüllwürfel allerdings nicht viel für eine Soundkarte ausgeben, weil es schlichtweg nichts bringt.


----------



## Heumond (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon sagte, es liegt nicht am Hersteller von der Grafikkarte! sondern unter Anderem an deren Leistung! wie claster17 schon sagt, kommen auch andere Störfaktoren hinzu, aber meistens bekommen Leute Probleme, wenn sie z.B. von ner extrem alten Graka auf ne GTX10xx z.B. switchen.


Warum sollte der Wechsel von einer alten auf eine neue Grafikkarte Probleme bringen? Es ist viel wichtiger wie die elektrischen Schaltungen und Schirmungen des internen Soundchips aufgebaut sind.
Ich habe hier 2 Rechner aus 2011 (beide mit I7 2600k), als Grafikkarte waren Gtx 470,670,770,970 und momentan 1070 und 1080 drin. Beide Onboard chips haben nie Probleme gemacht und ich habe regelmäßig an einem der Rechner verschiedene Anlagen dran, von simplen aktiven Lautsprechern, über passive System bis hin zu komplexen professionellen Anlagen die sich schnell mal im sechsstelligen Bereich bewegen.
Zu behaupten der Wechsel zu einer stärkeren Grafikkarte oder starke Grafikkarte generell bereiten Probleme halte ich daher für unsinnig. Die Themen ergeben sich einfach durch die Tatsache, dass sich selten jemand eine schwächere Grafikkarte kauft. 
Empfehlungen für Soundkarten kann ich leider nicht geben. Solange das ausgegebene Signal noch von der Anlage verstärkt wird ist eine onboard Lösung mMn. ausreichend. Soundkarten machen da wenig besser sondern verfärben meistens nur und dafür braucht man keine dedizierte Soundkarte.

Mit einer externen Soundkarte sollte man zumindest relativ sicher die Störungen loswerden. Eine günstige Lösung wird es da sicherlich tun. Aber son 60€ Ding ist ja noch absolut im Rahmen viel mehr würde ich keinesfalls ausgeben.


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Das hab ich doch auch nie behauptet, ihr müsst schon lesen!
Ich sage nichts von generellen Problemen, sondern dass es immer häufiger wird und meistens der Hergang vom Wechsel auf eine dicke neue Grafikkarte kommt. Meistens ist halt die Aufnahme betroffen, die Wiedergabe eher seltener.
Also erstmal den Ball flach halten, bevor man anfängt zu unterstellen.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Habe mir die Omni jetzt bestellt und werde, sobald sie ankommt, berichten.

@JackA$$
Würdest Du mir Deine Treiberversion und Softwareversion verraten?
Dann hoffe ich erst gar nicht etwaige Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Hier:
Creative Omni Softwarepack für Windows
Creative Omni Firmware Update


> To install the firmware, do the following:
> 
> Download the file onto your local hard disk.
> Ensure that your device is connected to your computer.
> ...


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Hab die Omni jetzt im Betrieb.
Alles läuft 1A!!!
Keine Störungen mehr, alles ist sauber.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Klar, eine externe Soundkarte könnte helfen. Aber anscheinend kommen die Interferenzen vom Mainboard bzw vom Onboard-Sound (logischerweise) . Entweder taugt der onboard sound (schlecht abgeschirmt) nicht oder es ist ein Fabrikationsfehler. Prüfe auch, ob irgendwie Kontakt zwischen den Anschlüssen und der I/O-Blende besteht. 
Hatte früher mal ne interne PCI Soundkarte und hatte auch Störgeräusche, welche vorher nicht da waren. Im Nachhinein hatte die Soundkarte einen weg, da konnte man machen, was man will... 
Testen könntest du vllt, ob die Geräusche auch auftreten, wenn das Mainboard nicht im Gehäuse installiert ist. 
Ansonsten, hat deine Anlage Spdif? Da hier keine Analog-Digital-Wandlung stattfindet, dürften keine Störgeräusche auftreten. Wenn doch, Mainboard umtauschen lassen. Wenn dann immernoch Geräusche auftreten, anderes Mainboard holen!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. August 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei neuem PC*

Entweder optisch aus dem PC raus (dann können keine Störgeräusche mehr auftreten, ausgeschlossen) oder nen Mantelstromfilter dazwischen hängen.


----------

